# Opti white glass



## planter (15 Mar 2008)

Hi, 

Im considering having my tank made in opti white glass, Just wondered if anyone could tell me if there is a major difference in this and standard aquarium glass as there is quite a price difference.

appreciate your comments.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2008)

Hi Planter.

Opti white glass is essentialy the same clarity of glass as peoples prescription glass, so thats uber clear, they have to be! With float glass it has a slight blue hue, more obviouse looking through cut edges and corners. I personaly havnt seen opti-white against flaot-glass. But if your around on the 5th of april, you and i will see the true comparison. The Green Machine are stocking a full range of opti-whit, Float-galls and opti white/float glass mixes. So you can order full float glass but the front pain is opti white, or have three sides opti white and the back pain frosted to a select color and graded and all tanks fully braceless. All these are being manufactured by a UK company http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/ , something to support and think about.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Mar 2008)

I was costing up a tank from them, with an opti-white front panel.  Even for a 4ft tank it was only another 30ish quid.  Ive not seen opti-white in the flesh but it gets great reviews.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Im considering having my tank made in opti white glass, Just wondered if anyone could tell me if there is a major difference in this and standard aquarium glass as there is quite a price difference.
> 
> appreciate your comments.



The difference is noticable, even with thin glass when viewing two similar size tanks next to one another i.e. Clearseal/Seashell and opti-white.  I put a 60cm opti-white next to a Seashell 60cm braceless rimless. 5mm glass.  Looking along the glass it is also noticeable i.e. float glass is dark green, opti-white is blue.

Of course, the difference will be more noticeable as the glass gets thicker.

The opti-white I received from Germany, through Aqua Essentials, was also superior in the siliconing.


----------



## Garuf (15 Mar 2008)

Hey George, can I get some contact details for the seashell rimless please?


----------



## planter (15 Mar 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hey George, can I get some contact details for the seashell rimless please?



For your infomation Maidenhead aquatics are able to obtain custom made aquariums from seashell.
And seashell can supply opti white glass aquariums !   

Thanks for the feed back George I think youve convinced me to go for the opti white. Anyone got any pics of there opti white aquarium?


----------



## planter (21 Mar 2008)

Ive ordered the tank will post some pics when it arrives if anyones interested that is?


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Mar 2008)

Hi Planter,
                 Yes I'd personally love to see what opti-white looks like and hear comments regarding how it improves the look of the tank and it's contents.   

Cheers,


----------



## planter (21 Mar 2008)

No problem ceg , Thought I iwas on my own here for a second! I will post some pics of the tank and plan to create a journal for the tank.  Cant make my mind up what to do at the mo I have some loveley redmoor wood but have also just sourced some fantastic looking rocks. Decisions decisons huh?


----------



## planter (4 Apr 2008)

My tank arrived today - And im really pleased with it. Sad thing is I cant  fill it till the 13th    .

Clarity is definatley better than the old tank and im sure once planted im sure will be appreciated even further.
Here are some pics as promised -


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2008)

Tank looks good, I saw an opti-white at TGM and the difference in clarity was quite amazing.  The float glass definitely gave everything a blue-ish hue.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any pics of there opti white aquarium?



The May issue of PFK will have...


----------



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

There really was a noticable difference, i liked it so much i have spoken to Jim today about an all opti white 60x45x45 

Shh! don't tell the the other half


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Apr 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Sad thing is I cant  fill it till the 13th



'Boooo' - another 5 days is to long! i would like to see an opti white in person, pictures dont ever do any justice to anything.


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

Mark, those dimensions are amazing! You'll find the extra depth SO useful.


----------



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Mark, those dimensions are amazing! You'll find the extra depth SO useful.



can't decide between that or 60x45deepx30high just to be a bit different, what do you reckon?


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

See, my dream small tanks dimensions are not too dissimilar,I'd go for 60x35x45 the extra bit of height balances any scape and at the same time you have plenty of depth for scaping something exceptional. 

What ever size you go for you won't regret it, 2 foot tanks are a dream to scape I find.


----------



## Martin (7 Apr 2008)

I agree with Garuf, 2ft tanks are just about perfect to work with. The dimensions lend themselves to virtually any layout. It's also a lot cheaper to stock than my 4ft tank.


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

Also, high number of suitable equipments. One thing to remember, as with every tank is to not skimp on the filter in the slightest.


----------



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Also, high number of suitable equipments. One thing to remember, as with every tank is to not skimp on the filter in the slightest.



  as if i would  i'm thnking tetratec 1200


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

Best way, I'm thinking of ditching my eden 501 in favour of a ehiem 2213 or similar. Then using the eden on the 10 gallon that's spare and use it as a palladium/terrarium for some crabs... *Day Dreams*


----------



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

CRABS


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

YEAH! They're like shrimps but even cooler, not as good with plants however.


----------



## planter (13 Apr 2008)

Been looking around for clear (very clear) flexible (very flexible) hose 
Anyone know anything about the following hoses -

clearFLEX, Danger Den, Tygon   

Apparantly they are quite popular for use on cooling units? Ie restricted spaces. The clarity and flexibilty of the hose is exactly what im looking for but I cant find it available to buy by the metre in 16/22mm. Please let me know if you manage to find it sor sale any where. Ive seen the Tygon offered for sale by the roll for MEGA BUCKS.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfenrook (30 Apr 2008)

You've not been looking on pc cooling/modding sites then Planter, try  one of the many pc case customising/cooling stores.   8) 

Ade

PS Yes, I have a windowed PC with lighting. lol


----------



## beeky (30 Apr 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> PS Yes, I have a windowed PC with lighting. lol



Tech Tart!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> YEAH! They're like shrimps but even cooler, not as good with plants however.


I had a crab on my planted tank, did well with plants and fish, just it escaped all the time, you need a close top tank.
Found it once laying upside down dried in the bedroom a few doors away from the living room where the tank is.


----------



## Aeropars (30 Apr 2008)

Must... resist... jokes .... about....crabs....


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Must... resist... jokes .... about....crabs....


LOLOL


----------



## planter (30 Apr 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> You've not been looking on pc cooling/modding sites then Planter, try  one of the many pc case customising/cooling stores.   8)
> 
> Ade
> 
> PS Yes, I have a windowed PC with lighting. lol



Cheers Ade! got any links?


----------



## Aqua Essentials (14 May 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Been looking around for clear (very clear) flexible (very flexible) hose
> Anyone know anything about the following hoses -
> 
> clearFLEX, Danger Den, Tygon
> ...



We sell Clear Tubing 16mm by the meter

Check it out and it's fairly flexible

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1132


----------

